# Tongue?



## MortyMathers108 (May 16, 2012)

my cat has a very soft tongue and most cats ive met have been rough like nail but his is soft like butter explain??? is something wrong??

:sad2


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

How old is he? I've noticed that my kittens have relatively soft tongues but my adults do not.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry, I can't help. All of mine are quite rough - they vary a bit but not that much.


----------



## justine2423 (Oct 1, 2012)

One of my cats has a rough tongue, the other doesn't. It's always been that way.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

My cat has a tongue of sandpaper. She licks me and it tickles.


----------



## MortyMathers108 (May 16, 2012)

my kittie was originally a stray so i have no sense of how old she is. i estimate she is about 1 year and her tonge is very smooth like butter


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hmm, I'm not sure then, as two of my babies have not grown into adults yet and the other two have rough tongues... you could phone your vet and ask?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would say that if the cat is clean (not having obvious trouble grooming itself) and eating just fine it's no big deal.


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

I have a floppy soft tongued kitty. It happens. When she drinks, she tosses water all about. And when she eats...what a mess. But she is 12yr old and it is only a problem that I have to clean a bit more around the feeding station. She does manage to get the food in her mouth. 

She is very clean as a cat her age should be. No Problem.


----------



## MortyMathers108 (May 16, 2012)

thank you all for advice, blydd happus. i will call vet


----------

